# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  При вводе с клавиатуры, жуткие тормоза 1С7.7 WinServer2008R2

## fant29rus

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста...
Суть проблемы: Есть сервер WinServer2008R2 Standart HP Proliant ML110 G7
Intel Xeon E3 1240, 8Гб ОЗУ, HDD 2*300 Гб RAID
Поднята терминалка, стоит 1с7.7
Когда запускаем 1с все хорошо, отчеты формируются бысто, все "летает",
но когда, допустим, создаем новую номенклатурную позицию и начинаем вводить наименование, вводимое слово отображается только через 3 - 4 секунды, то есть начинает тормозить, так же происходит и в других документах, при вводе с клавиатуры.
Причем проверил на самом сервере, все тоже самое, получается проблема локальная, на сервере.
Подскажите люди добрые! что делатьИ?:)

----------


## fant29rus

Да забыл стоит 1с7,7 оперативный учет + 1с рарус магазин бытовой техники и средств связи. 1с Бухгалтерия 7.7 таких тормозов не выдает - проблема в Рарус-е

----------


## gfulk

На другом компьютере та же база работает нормально? (если локально установить?)

---------- Post added at 19:50 ---------- Previous post was at 19:50 ----------

Что в диспетчере задач?

----------


## fant29rus

> На другом компьютере та же база работает нормально? (если локально установить?)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:50 ---------- Previous post was at 19:50 ----------
> 
> Что в диспетчере задач?


на Winserver2003 нормально робит, короче проблема в Рарус, сказали обновить релиз и (компоненту защиты shop.dll).

----------


## fant29rus

все получилось, заменил в корне базы библиотеку Shop2EL.dll с версии 77.3.2.41 на библиотеку версии 77.3.2.46 - все заработало.

----------

segabu (07.12.2011)

----------


## gfulk

Поздравляю. Закрывайте тему

----------


## segabu

Спасибо, учтем-с!

----------


## Bobtail

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, файликом Shop2EL.dll
У нас та же история с переходом на Win2K3
Что только не делал.

Заранее благодарен.
Алексей.





> все получилось, заменил в корне базы библиотеку Shop2EL.dll с версии 77.3.2.41 на библиотеку версии 77.3.2.46 - все заработало.

----------


## fant29rus

> Здравствуйте.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, файликом Shop2EL.dll
> У нас та же история с переходом на Win2K3
> Что только не делал.
> 
> Заранее благодарен.
> Алексей.


Куда кинуть файликИ?

----------


## Bobtail

alexey3003  {собака} bk  {точка} ru

или на народ

Заранее благодарен.
Алексей




> Куда кинуть файликИ?

----------


## Bobtail

Слезно умоляю....скиньте, пожалуйста, файл.
Все встало...жуткие тормоза...работать невозможно.
Электронный адрес:
alexey3003 {собака} bk {точка} ru

Или куда-нибудь, откуда можно скачать.
Заранее благодарен,
Алексей

----------


## fant29rus

> Слезно умоляю....скиньте, пожалуйста, файл.
> Все встало...жуткие тормоза...работать невозможно.
> Электронный адрес:
> alexey3003 {собака} bk {точка} ru
> 
> Или куда-нибудь, откуда можно скачать.
> Заранее благодарен,
> Алексей


Кинул в почту, пожалуйста

----------


## sh_reg

Ребята спасайте !!! Третий день горя ...
Проблема один-в-один, только 1С7 Рарус-Общепит

Скиньте эту волшебную ДЛЛ
sh_reg@mail.ru

Хотя если честно не уверен что поможет - нигде не нашел ДЛЛ с подобным названием ...
Я так понимаю у меня за это отвечает 
Food6prof.dll
Может у кого есть свежая ?

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## gromav

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, файликом Shop2EL.dll
У нас та же история с переходом только с Win 7. Буду очень благодарен Файлик можно на мыло gromav@bk.ru

----------


## AHDRUXA

Вот не судьба положить на файлообменник чтобы люди добрые пользовались? =)

----------


## MaxWizard

> Куда кинуть файликИ?


Извините, а можно и нам эту библиотеку на maxwizard013 {собака} rambler {точка} ru
На новый год помер компьютер-рекордсмен (7 лет), пришлось перебираться на Windows 7, и та же самая проблема.
Заранее благодарен,
Максим.

---------- Post added at 09:49 ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 ----------

Извините, а можно и нам эту библиотеку на maxwizard013@rambler.ru
Заранее благодарны!

----------


## fant29rus

https://yadi.sk/d/XEHJZpyndxXf8   качайте наздоровье!

----------


## ivan_777777

Ищу библиотеку Food6prof.dll, заранее спасибо!!! admin_vsrp@mail.ru

----------

